# Outlook 2007



## JessnGreg08 (Jul 16, 2008)

Upon opening Outlook an error message pops up stating "The messaging interface has returned an unknown error. If the problem persists, restart Outlook." After clicking OK, the message goes away. My Inbox will not load and there is an error message where my messages are displayed stating " Cannot display information. There is either a problem connecting to the server or an error occured. Try starting Microsoft Office Outlook again." 

As if this isn't weird enough I can process outgoing email but I cannot recieve emails. I have restarted Outlook several times as well as rebooted my computer. I ran a test email to my server and there are no problems with my network conectivity. I have ran the scanpst and repaired any minor problems that were found to no avail. I am truely lost. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It is rather displeasing resorting back to webmail. 

Thanks.


----------



## tannerjohn (Jun 28, 2008)

Are you already running Office 2007 service pack 1? If not, I would install it. It fixed a lot of issues. You are on the right trail though, those errors normally point to failure to connect to the Exchange server, just doesn't seem to be the issue in this case.


----------



## cool.balan (Jul 16, 2008)

Hellow, can you ping the exchange server from the same machine? If yes, try creating a new Outlook profile by goint to control panel, mail, add new profile, do not forget to check the radio button Promot for a profile to be used. try this step on the affected machine as well on a new machine. If it works fine on another machine, rename the windows profile on the affected machine and check, let me know what happens...... you can also email me at [email protected].. Thanks.


----------

